# Máy lọc nước Panasonic thương hiệu uy tính đến từ Nhật Bản



## hunghb (9 Tháng chín 2021)

*Máy lọc nước Panasonic* là thương hiệu máy lọc nước vô cùng được tin dùng có nguồn gốc từ Tập đoàn thiết bị điện tử uy tín hàng đầu Nhật Bản. Với mẫu mã thời thượng cùng với công nghệ hiện đại, khi đến với Việt Nam, Panasonic lập tức có chỗ đứng vững chắc trong thị trường các sản phẩm nâng cao chất lượng đời sống con người. Các sản phẩm chính của Panasonic rất đa dạng từ các sản phẩm điện tử đến các sản phẩm máy lọc nước và máy lọc không khí. Tại đây chúng ta hãy cùng tìm hiểu dòng hàng máy lọc nước Panasonic của Nhật Bản này nhé!

*Tổng quan về máy lọc nước Panasonic với công nghệ tiên tiến đến từ Nhật Bản

Máy lọc nước Panasonic với công nghệ tiên tiến đến từ Nhật Bản

Máy lọc nước Panasonic* là thương hiệu máy lọc nước được nhiều người tiêu dùng tin tưởng chọn lựa. Không chỉ có mẫu mã thời thượng, công suất lọc tốt, tính năng loại bỏ vi khuẩn mạnh mẽ nhờ lõi lọc 4 cấp,.. mà dòng máy lọc nước này còn mang rất nhiều đặc điểm nổi bật khác. Nhắc đến Panasonic người ta nghĩ ngay đến một thương hiệu nổi tiếng toàn cầu bằng chất lượng đi cùng triết lí kinh doanh hoàn hảo. Những sản phẩm thuộc thương hiệu này đều nổi tiếng với chất lượng máy uy tín và có tuổi thọ cao.

Panasonic được thành lập vào năm 1918 tại Nhật Bản, với phương châm là đem lại “Một cuộc sống tốt đẹp hơn, một thế giới tươi đẹp hơn” đến với khách hàng. Trải qua hơn 100 năm phát triển, Panasonic luôn là thương hiệu điện máy được tin tưởng không chỉ ở Việt Nam mà còn trên toàn thế giới.

_Máy lọc nước Panasonic là một trong những thương hiệu hàng đầu Nhật Bản_

Tại Việt Nam, công ty bắt đầu hoạt động từ những năm 1950. Đây cũng là một trong những công ty 100% vốn nước ngoài đầu tiên giữ vai trò công ty chủ quản tại Việt Nam. Hiện nay, thương hiệu này là cái tên không còn xa lạ với người tiêu dùng Việt. Với những quy chuẩn đến từ đất nước mẹ đẻ – Nhật Bản, Panasonic sử dụng công nghệ sản xuất tiên tiến với tiêu chí đẹp, bền, chất lượng. Chính vì điều này người tiêu dùng có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm về chất lượng các sản phẩm máy lọc nước của Panasonic.

*Chất lượng đạt chuẩn quốc tế của máy lọc nước Panasonic *

Trong quá trình hình thành và phát triển, Panasonic đã chứng minh chất lượng của mình qua 5 chứng nhận tiêu chuẩn quốc tế gồm: ISO 9001, JWPA, NSF, JIS và Cục An toàn thực phẩm – Bộ Y Tế Việt Nam.

ISO 9001: Tiêu chuẩn quốc tế về hệ thống quản lý chất lượng.

JWPA: Loại bỏ 4 chất độc hại theo quy định của Hiệp hội máy lọc nước Nhật Bản.

NSF: Chứng nhận an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm đối với than hoạt tính trong lõi lọc tinh.

JIS: Chứng nhận loại bỏ 13 chất độc theo quy định Tiêu chuẩn công nghiệp Nhật.

Cục An toàn thực phẩm – Bộ Y Tế Việt Nam: Chứng nhận nước an toàn cho sức khỏe. Chất lượng nước theo tiêu chuẩn QCVN 6-1:2010/BYT.

*Những điểm nổi bật của máy lọc nước Panasonic

Thiết kế thời thượng, sang trọng*

Máy lọc nước Panasonic thường được thiết kế nhỏ gọn, kết cấu đơn giản nhưng vẫn mang tính hiện đại và thời thượng, góp phần làm tôn không gian nội thất cho ngôi nhà của bạn. Ngoài ra, máy dễ dàng bố trí trong nhiều không gian như phòng bếp, phòng khách, phòng ngủ.

*Công suất lọc mạnh mẽ với 2 lít nước/phút*

_Lõi lọc công suất lớn của Panasonic luôn đảm bảo nguồn nước sạch của người dùng_

Công suất lọc của máy lên đến 2 lít/phút tương đương 108 – 168 lít/giờ luôn đảm bảo nguồn nước sạch cho bạn sẵn sàng sử dụng bất cứ lúc nào, có thể đáp ứng nhu cầu sử dụng của gia đình đông người, văn phòng, tập thể công cộng,…

*Tiết kiệm nước với tỷ lệ lọc thải 8:2*

Máy có tỷ lệ lọc thải cực tốt với 8 phần lược lọc thu được và 2 phần nước thải giúp tiết kiệm nước tối ưu. Ví dụ, trong điều kiện tiêu chuẩn, với 10 lít nước đưa vào máy sẽ lọc được 8 lít nước sử dụng và 2 lít được thải ra ngoài. Lượng nước thải ra bạn vẫn có thể tái sử dụng cho hoạt động sinh hoạt, vệ sinh khác của gia đình như: giặt đồ, lau dọn nhà cửa hay tưới cây…

*Tạo đến 7 loại nước chức năng mang lại nhiều lợi ích cho sức khỏe*

Máy lọc nước Panasonic cung cấp đến 7 loại nước đáp ứng nhu cầu sử dụng hằng ngày gồm: 4 mức kiềm, nước tinh khiết và 2 mức axit nhẹ.

Nước kiềm mạnh – Strong Alkaline – Alkaline 4 (độ pH 10.0): Dùng để rửa rau củ qua, làm sạch thực phẩm nhờ khả năng bóc tách thuốc trừ sâu, thuốc bảo vệ thực vật, loại bỏ vị chát hiệu quả.

Nước ion kiềm hydrogen (Alkaline 1 – 3) có độ pH từ 8 – 9.5  dùng để uống, dùng cho nấu ăn, nấu cơm, pha chế trà, giúp cải thiện các triệu chứng đường ruột, dạ dày, tiêu chảy cấp,…

Nước lọc – Nước tinh khiết – Purified (độ pH 6.8 – 8.5): Dùng để uống thuốc tây, pha sữa – nấu ăn cho bé, lấy nước uống hằng ngày cho bé từ 6 tháng tuổi – 5 tuổi. 

Nước acidic 1 – Weak Acidic (độ pH 5.5 – 6.5): Dùng rửa mặt hàng ngày vì đặc tính của nước axit nhẹ có độ pH gần giống của da, cho da được chăm sóc tự nhiên, cân bằng độ pH, se khít lỗ chân lông, tăng độ mịn da, dùng gội đầu cho tóc bóng mượt hơn.

Nước acidic 2 – Strong Acidic (độ pH dưới 5.0): Dùng khi cần sát trùng, diệt khuẩn dụng cụ và vệ sinh nhà bếp.

*Tấm điện cực titan mạ bạch kim tạo nước ion kiềm giàu hydro tốt cho sức khỏe*

Panasonic trang bị cho các máy lọc nước tấm điện cực titan mạ bạch kim nguyên khối chất lượng cao, sử dụng bền lâu giúp ion hóa nước hiệu quả, an toàn, tạo nước ion kiềm giàu hydro.

Nước sinh hoạt chúng ta thường dùng, kể cả nước uống thông thường thường có tính axit nhẹ. Nên với nước giàu hydro, lượng nước sẽ trở nên tinh khiết hơn, từ đó giúp giảm các rối loạn về thể chất gây ra cho cơ thể, đồng thời hỗ trợ hệ tiêu hóa và hệ bài tiết của bạn và gia đình trở nên khỏe mạnh.

*Công nghệ Nano giúp giữ lại vi khoáng có lợi*

Các dòng máy lọc nước của Panasonic luôn đi kèm bộ tiền xử lý nước đầu vào công nghệ màng lọc Nano với 3 cấp lọc:

Polypropylene: Làm giảm các cặn bẩn lơ lửng như bụi, tảo, sạn cát, rong rêu để bảo vệ các màng lọc sau.

Pressed Carbon: Làm từ than hoạt tính các khả năng loại bỏ dư lượng Clo, ngăn chặn sự thủy giải các tầng lọc sau; khử mùi, vị, hấp thụ các chất hữu cơ có hại và kim loại nặng.

Nano Positive: Màng siêu lọc kết hợp với lực hút điện tích dương loại bỏ các vi khuẩn, bào tử và virus.

*Loại bỏ vi khuẩn với hệ thống lõi lọc 4 cấp*

Với hệ thống 1 lõi lọc 4 cấp tiên tiến gồm: vải không dệt, gốm, than hoạt tính và màng sợi rỗng giúp loại bỏ các chất bẩn cho nguồn nước đầu ra sạch sẽ, tinh khiết, an toàn cho sức khỏe. Nước sẽ được lọc sạch, loại bỏ hoàn toàn 17 tạp chất, bao gồm 13 tạp chất theo quy định của Tiêu chuẩn Công nghiệp Nhật Bản – JIS cùng 4 tạp chất được quy định theo tiêu chuẩn Cơ quan lọc nước Nhật Bản – JWPA.

*Được tích hợp nhiều tính năng an toàn thông minh*

Máy có chức năng tự động làm sạch điện cực, làm tăng tuổi thọ cho tấm điện cực và nâng cao hiệu suất lọc chất lượng nước. Bên cạnh đó, máy có tính năng tự động ngắt khi chảy nước quá 20 phút, tự động về chế độ nước kiềm sau khi lấy nước axit và có thể ghi nhớ chế độ nước sử dụng. Ngoài ra còn có thể tự báo thay lõi lọc khi lõi không còn đảm bảo chất lượng.

Với những thành tựu cùng với công nghệ đã đạt được, hiện nay Panasonic ngày càng được ưa chuộng và tin dùng bởi khách hàng. Không chỉ thế, với những mẫu mã đa dạng với nhiều mức giá khác nhau rất phù hợp để các bạn có thể chọn lựa một dòng máy thuộc về riêng mình. Hoặc nếu như bạn vẫn còn đang băn khoăn trong việc chọn sản phẩm tốt cho gia đình, đừng ngại liên hệ với Layer Fresh tại website  layerfresh.vn/ nhé. Chúng tôi cam đoan sẽ mang đến cho bạn giải pháp tối ưu nhất cho gia đình bạn.


----------

